# Giant Anthem 3 (2018) Vs Giant Trance 3 (2018)



## NebWaldron (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey Guys!

I'm a hardcore hardtailer but looking to up my game with a full sus. I have about £2000 for a bike and found that I like both the Giant Anthem 3 2018 and the Giant Trance 3 2018.

I'm kind of edging thwards the anthem because I do a lot of climbing and I like the Rockshox slightly more than the Suntour Aion. There will be hills coming down but enough to warrant an exta 20mm? I don't know?

I do however like the 1x10 running on both, and I will be upgrading the brakes straight away.

I'm kind of limited to Tredz as I get 25% discount off everything 

So, what would you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome! These are very similar bikes, right down to the bottom bracket.

FWIW, I'd also lean to your choice. The Anthem should be a bit lighter, and I'd prefer the Rockshox as well. You're basically making a suspension choice, as everything else is nearly identical as far as I can tell. 

The only other thing would be a geo difference between the frames, but I can't speak to that. Unsure if that would make one bike different enough from the other - someone may know.


----------



## NebWaldron (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah there is'nt very much difference as you said, and if I'm honest, I do rather the anthem's colours over the trance. I wont be buying for a few weeks so it does give me some time to look around a bit more! 
Thanks for your help


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you have a chance to demo them? Or at least demo an XC FS and a Trail FS? 20mm travel and geometry changes will alter how they feel quite a bit. A Trance still climbs very well, but will be a bit heavier. It'll be better suited for descending though. If you're racing, Anthem for sure (but you'd probably want a 29er in that case). If you're just riding for fun, the Trance will be more "up-for-anything".


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Scott makes better geo short travel 29s.
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Scott-Spar...ike-2018-Trail-Full-Suspension-MTB_112415.htm


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

I rode both the Anthem2 and the Trance 2 and personally could not tell much between the two in as far as ride quality. The Anthem was a bit lighter and so I went with that one as in my part of the world, we don't have large mountains that you take a gondila to the top and a couple of hours to get down. We have short subby hills that you have to ride up if you want to have a bit of fun to ride back down. And the getting up them part is far more worse, so weight and climb is everything to me.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't race but to me more suspension is more fun. I demoed a lot of bikes and was going to buy a Trance, but ended up with an Evil Insurgent 150mm rear 160mm front, and I think it climbs as well as a Trance. And over rough, slow technical stuff it is great. Back to the question, I liked the Trance better than the Anthem, but both are very nice.


----------



## NebWaldron (Mar 9, 2018)

Update: Going for a Giant Trance 2 now instead. Won over the Mrs and now I'm going for the Trance 2.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

NebWaldron said:


> Update: Going for a Giant Trance 2 now instead. Won over the Mrs and now I'm going for the Trance 2.


Where do you live and what size do you need? i'm selling my Trance 2 2017 for under 2K, mine is a small


----------



## NebWaldron (Mar 9, 2018)

Naolin said:


> Where do you live and what size do you need? i'm selling my Trance 2 2017 for under 2K, mine is a small


I need a Medium. It's okay, cheers


----------

